# Power Pressuer Cooker XL



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone used this for canning?

http://www.powerpressurecooker.com/?gclid=CIHTr4ah2sICFceCfgodMDIAfg

DW has a phobia that a regular pressure canner is going to blow up on her. But then she suggested getting this one to use. 

WWW


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know, white wolf, I'm thinking pressure is pressure...

After a couple of canning incidents (user error), I purchased an All American stove top pressure canner. In addition to the weight that rocks/rattles, it has a highly visible pressure gauge. *That* makes me very comfortable as I would know immediately if pressure started to climb beyond what I needed.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Skeptical. It states that it is a pressure cooker, not a pressure canner. Even for canning, it says ideal for canning "fruits, vegetables and more", most likely items that would typically be water bath canned. Plus it has a gasket to be concerned with.

I jumped on an All American from the start for pressure canning. Lots of research went in to that decision as it was a sizable investment. I'd be lying if I said I didn't sweat a bit the first time I brought it up to pressure, but a weight and dial gauge wins the day for me. They have a pop off plug as a final failsafe as well. Oh...and no gasket to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

TacticalTrout said:


> Skeptical. It states that it is a pressure cooker, not a pressure canner. Even for canning, it says ideal for canning "fruits, vegetables and more", most likely items that would typically be water bath canned. Plus it has a gasket to be concerned with.
> 
> I jumped on an All American from the start for pressure canning. Lots of research went in to that decision as it was a sizable investment. I'd be lying if I said I didn't sweat a bit the first time I brought it up to pressure, but a weight and dial gauge wins the day for me. They have a pop off plug as a final failsafe as well. Oh...and no gasket to worry about.



Me too, exactly!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

You can "can" with it, but very small batches, maybe 2 pints at atime. I have one but don't use it for anything but cooking,


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Depends on size of batch you need to can. If you are just doing few pints at a time (persons living alone wanting few jars of home canned goodness need far less than somebody with sixteen kids trying to supply all needs for winter), a pressure cooker might be fine as long as it can get to the proper pressure. Some pressure cookers stop at lower pressure than recommended for canning, especially the automated electric ones. Since few pressure cookers have a gauge, unless you know what pressure your cooker operates at, its not a good idea to can with it.

Now me personally, I prefer a pressure cooker with a gauge and a jiggler weight. To accomplish that I have been known to drill a hole, install a threaded bulkhead fitting and install a 30 pound pressure gauge. I think pressure gauge is the best safety device ever on a pressure cooker. Well that and the intelligence to use it. It will tell you if your jiggler vent stem gets clogged and pressure continues to build!

As to people worried about pressure cooker blowouts. Stove top pressure cookers are not fully automatic. You have to watch them and adjust burner temp, not go take the dog for an hour walk while it does its thing.

The jiggler or clockwork pressure regulator mechanism is just a safety over ride system. You are still supposed to control pressure via burner temp under the pressure cooker. Meaning lower temp equals lower pressure. When it reaches pressure, you are supposed to reduce temp of stove to where it just maintains that pressure, not accelerate ever higher. At this equilibrium pressure point it CAN'T blow short of some very serious physical defect in the cooker. The jiggler should just be gently rocking or whistling or whatever your manufacturer designed it to do. If it goes into a Saint Vitus dance and your kitchen looks like a Turkish steam bath, TURN DOWN THE HEAT! Again this isnt an automated process, you are in control and need to be monitoring what is going on.


----------

